# 2010 Reverse Light Wire Color at Kick Panel Location



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello,

Can someone verify what color the wire is for the reverse light? I am going to tie into it for a back up camera --- I am doing this at the front of the Altima 2.5S at the driver's side kick panel location. 

I would appreciate it very much if I could get the wire color -- I will still probe it to check, I just need a starting point? Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have no clue, but odds are it's in the factory service manual which you should be able to find somewhere online. Still, you have me wondering why you would need or want to tie into the reverse light wires at the front of the car? Usually, those are used to power the camera, and the wiring provided with most aftermarket units will be nowhere near long enough. I would think it would be much easier and usual to just tap into the wiring for your reverse lights. You would need to do this even for a wireless camera set up. Anyway, good luck with your install.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Ricobob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone verify what color the wire is for the reverse light? I am going to tie into it for a back up camera --- I am doing this at the front of the Altima 2.5S at the driver's side kick panel location.
> 
> I would appreciate it very much if I could get the wire color -- I will still probe it to check, I just need a starting point? Thanks!


Most of the wires in the entire car, and in particular, the driver's side in the kick panel location are wrapped in harnesses. You need to go from joint-connector-to-joint-connector to trace the wire you're looking for because many wires use the same color code. You could end up connecting to the wrong wire and ending up unable to start the car. I've included a simple wiring diagram for the backup lighting system taken from the EXL.PDF section of the FSM of a 2010 Altima. A good starting point is the F49 joint-connector. You can download a copy of the FSM from https://diyservicemanuals.com/.


----------

